# Rollfast



## Howard Gordon (Oct 23, 2016)

I just finished up this Rollfast to add to my collection. I started out with the tank, and built the bike around it. Already on the bench is a Twin Flex, and next in line, a Blister Tank Colson. Still having fun, Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2016)

howard you do super nice work!!! good to see you at memory lane its allways a lot of fun . i am just finishing up the green monark , got to get the crash rails chromed up  and a few more things . on to the next one is another monark super deluxes.  like you i sored some good parts from memory lane and thanks to every one at memory lane for putting on all this work to have the show  .  from bicycle larry


----------



## tech549 (Oct 23, 2016)

nice work howard another beauty!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 23, 2016)

Howard Gordon said:


> I just finished up this Rollfast to add to my collection. I started out with the tank, and built the bike around it. Already on the bench is a Twin Flex, and next in line, a Blister Tank Colson. Still having fun, Howard GordonView attachment 374052




Bicycle Lust! Satan will never understand me.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2016)

She's a beauty Howard, congratulations.


----------



## kris Nelson (Nov 8, 2016)

I just found this curious Elgin lightweight. I've had a bunch of Elgin's, but have never seen this frame & carrier. Does anyone know the Model, year, ballpark value? # 179994, Musselman M brake, N Departure front. Allstate 16 x 1.375. Thank's in advance.


----------

